# Do wings (flight feathers) grow back?



## Virtue (May 18, 2011)

Just noticed today the vet clipped their little wings. I was wondering if clipped wings grow back eventually.


----------



## Virtue (May 18, 2011)

Ugh I meant flight feathers :rofl:


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Yes they do... new feathers will replace the clipped ones. it might take several months though...


----------



## Flick (Apr 19, 2011)

I saw the thread title and just busted out laughing in real life.
Clipped feathers do grow back but it does take a long time and the feathers don't grow back all at once either.


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes, they grow back.  Flick makes a good point. Not all at once. One of Lulu's is already growing back and she just got her wings clipped at the beginning of Apri.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Virtue said:


> Ugh I meant flight feathers :rofl:


This is off topic but wouldn't it be wonderful if all beings can grow back lost limbs? I know that only spiders have that ability.


----------



## Valpo (Apr 22, 2011)

Yeah perhaps we as bird owners should be more careful about the terminology we use. We all know what it means to "clip a bird's wings" but there has been more then one person who's been confused by the terminology and think that we actually take and cut off the bird's wings. When really we're just clipping flight feathers.


----------



## KTyne (Apr 16, 2011)

Annie said:


> This is off topic but wouldn't it be wonderful if all beings can grow back lost limbs? I know that only spiders have that ability.


Actually there are quite a few animals who can re-grow limbs and body parts. Starfish for example.

But anyways, the title of this thread confused me too, until I came in and read it.  I was wondering myself how long it takes for flight feathers to re-grow as the pet store I got my Budgie at clipped his wings too short. :|


----------

